# الأزمات العاطفية تؤثر سلبا على عمل الدماغ...



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

* دراسة ألمانية: "انكسار القلب"عاطفيا حقيقة علمية والأزمات العاطفية تؤثر سلبا على عمل الدماغ   *





_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: المشكلات العاطفية تؤثر أيضا على صحة الإنسان_




​ أثبت علماء من جامعة توبنجن الألمانية أن المشكلات العاطفية لا تؤثر على القلب وحسب، بل على الجسم كله لدرجة أن عمل بعض المناطق الدماغية في مخ المرأة تحديدا يتضرر بشدة بعد تجربة الانفصال من علاقة عاطفية. وأكثر المناطق تضررا هي تلك المسئولة عن المشاعر والحماس وأيضا النوم والطعام ومع ذلك، ليس من قبيل العجب أن تصاب النساء عقب الانفصال بحالة من فقدان الشهية واضطرابات في النظام الغذائي. ​ ​ وأكدت الدراسة التي نشرتها مجلة "فوكوس" الألمانية في موقعها الالكتروني، مجموعة من الحقائق بينها أن "الأزمات العاطفية" مشكلة قد يعاني منها كل الأشخاص في مختلف الأعمار والأعمال. وقالت سيلفيا فاوك، أول خبيرة في الأزمات العاطفية في ألمانيا: "عندي زبائن تتراوح أعمارهم بين 28 ­و 73 عاما.. يلجأ لي نواب في البرلمان وشخصيات رياضية بارزة وممثلون وربات بيوت". ​ ​ *الرجال يعانون أيضا من الأزمات العاطفية*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  ورود وقلوب كسيرة!_  وأكدت الدراسة أن الرجل أيضا يعاني من الأزمات العاطفية ولكن بطريقة تختلف عن المرأة التي تصرح بمشاعرها لصديقاتها ووالدتها، وحتى مصفف شعرها في حين لا يصرح الرجل بمشاعره الحزينة حتى لصديقه المقرب. وأوضحت الدراسة أنه ليس من قبيل الصواب الاعتقاد بأن طرفا واحدا في العلاقة هو الذي يعاني وأكدت أن الطرفين، حتى الطرف الذي يتخذ قرار الانفصال، يتعرضان لمعاناة شديدة. ​ ​ ويرى الخبراء أنه من الممكن أيضا أن تتحول علاقة الحب الفاشلة إلى صداقة. وقال مستشار العلاقات العاطفية راجنار بير:"ينجح البعض في ذلك في حين يخفق البعض الآخر.. هناك أشخاص يحتاجون للابتعاد بعض الوقت قبل أن يحولوا العلاقة إلى صداقة، وهو أمر يعتمد على حجم الجرح الذي حدث". وخلصت الدراسة إلى أن كلمة "انكسار القلب" المتداولة بين الكثيرين حقيقية بمعناها الحرفي، حيث إن القلب يعاني بشكل كبير نظرا لأنه أكثر أعضاء الجسم حساسية. وقال الخبير يورجن شيفر من جامعة ماربورج الألمانية: "عندما يقول شخص إن قلبه يؤلمه بسبب فقدان حبيبه، فإن هذا الأمر صحيح للغاية بالمعنى الحرفي للكلمة". ​ ​ ​ (ط. أ/ دب أ) ​ دوتشيه​


----------



## المجدلية (21 أبريل 2009)

"انكسار القلب" 
اكيد شىء فى غايه الالم +++ ربنا يبعد عنك كل الم يا كليمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
سلام المسيح


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا" على المعلومة المفيدة والقيمة ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

Naglaa_y

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع بمنتهى الروعه
ثانكس يا كليموووووو​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

Joyful Song

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا كليمو
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## just member (21 أبريل 2009)

*موضوعك جميل وبمنتهى الروعة *
*شكرا ليك اخى العزيز كليمو*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2009)

swety

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## وليم تل (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمت بود​


----------



## جيلان (22 أبريل 2009)

*يا حيينى خرطت على قلبى بصل الدراسة دى ( هتقلى يعنى ايه طبعا ) يعنى احزنتنى هههههههههههههههههه*
*شفت حفظتك انا :t30:*


----------



## lovely dove (22 أبريل 2009)

بجد معلومات مفيدة اول مرة اعرفها 
مرسي كتير ليك ياكليمو علي الموضوع 
لربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2009)

come with me

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## سضككه (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا لك على الموضوع


----------



## المجد للمسيح (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كليمو على معلومات 

موضوع رائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2009)

جيلان


هههههههههههههههه

وضحي اكتر


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

سضككه

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## rana1981 (23 أبريل 2009)

*جميل جدا يا كليمو موضوعك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## kalimooo (24 أبريل 2009)

المجد للمسيح

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

rana1981

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حيااتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

ايوة الكلام دة صح انا قريت عنه كتير 
ربنا يباركك كليمو
ميرسى بجد ليك​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يوليو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> ايوة الكلام دة صح انا قريت عنه كتير
> ربنا يباركك كليمو
> ميرسى بجد ليك​





كيريا


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

